# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  تحقيق المطالب بمكان قرن الثعالب

## د/عمر العمروي

تحقيق المطالب بمكان قرن الثعالب 


بقلم : د / عمر بن غرامه العمروي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


قـــرن الثعــــالب 
المدخل إلى البحث :
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين ، نبينا ورسولنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، إلى يوم الدين .
أما بعد : فإنه لما هاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة المنورة ، وبدأت الغزوات ومنها غزوة أحد ، بينه وبين كفار قريش ومن معهم من قبائل العرب ، وقتل من قتل ، وهزم من هزم فيها من الجانبين ، قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يتفقد القتلى واحدا واحدا ، حتى وقف على جثمان عمه حمزة بن عبد المطلب ــ رضي الله عنه ــ ، وكان أحب الناس إليه وخيرة أهل بيته يومئذ ، فرأه وقد بقر بطنه ، واستخرجت أحشائه ، ومثل به أي ما تمثيل ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد أخذه الحزن الشديد : (( لن أصاب بعد اليوم بمثل مصيبتي فيك )) . 
فلما رأت وسمعت أم المؤمنين عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قوله ، قالت له صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يا رسول الله ، هل أتى عليك يوم أشد من يوم أحد ؟ قال : (( لقد لقيت من قومك ما لقيت ، وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة ، إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال ، فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت ، فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي ، فلمأستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب ، فرفعت رأسي ، فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني ، فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل ، فناداني فقال : إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك ، وما ردوا عليك ، وقد بعث الله إليك ملك الجبال ، لتأمره بما شئت فيهم ، فناداني ملك الجبال ، فسلم علي ، ثم قال : يا محمد ، فقال : ذلك فيما شئت ، إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ، لا يشرك به شيئا )) . (1)
ثم واصل سيره حتى وصل إلى موقع حي نخب من أحياء الطائف الجنوبية اليوم ، فأستقبله سادة ثقيف أسوأ إستقبال ، فقد كذبوه وآذوه ، وسيأتي بيان ذلك في دراسة نصوص الحديث .
دراسة نصوص الحــــــديث
سند البخاري ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف ، أخبرنا ابن وهب ، قال : أخبرني يونس عن ابن شهاب قال : حدثني عروة ، أن عائشة رضي الله عنها .
وسند مسلم ، قال : حدثني أبو طاهر أحمد بن عمرو بن سرح ، وحرملة بن يحي ، وعمرو بن سواد العامري « وألفاظهم متقاربة » قالوا : حدثنا ابن وهب ، قال : أخبرني يونس عن ابن شهاب قال : حدثني عروة بن الزبير ، أن عائشة رضي الله عنها . 
قوله : (( لقد لقيت من قومك ما لقيت )) :يعني : لقي من قومها قريش ، من تكذيب وشدة أذى ، وعدم سماع منهم لما يقول ، وذلك أنه بعد موت عمه أبو طالب ، أشتد عليه الأمر ، وقام سبعة من كبار قريش بالتصدي له ولدعوته ونالوا منه ما نالوا ، برئاسة عمه أبو لهب .
(( وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة )) : وكان أشد الأذى الذي لاقاه صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم ، هو يوم عرض نفسه على وجهاء وكبار الناس في القبائل ، ومنهم « ابن عبد ياليل » رئيس قبيلة ثقيف عند جمرة العقبة ، حيث كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرض نفسه في كل حج على الناس ، ليبلغهم ما أرسل وأمر به من ربه . 
قوله : (( إذ عرضت نفسي )) :كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرض نفسه كما ذكرت على ورؤساء القبائل في مواسم الحج ، وفي مواطنهم ، لعل الله يقيّض له من ينصره ويسانده في دعوته .
قوله :((على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال )) : هو : كنانة بن عبد ياليل بن عمرو بن عمير بن عوف بن عقدة بن غيرة بن عوف بن ثقيف ، كان رئيسا لقبيلة ثقيف في الجاهلية .
قال عنه أهل السير : قال المدائني : قدم كنانة بن عبد ياليل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النفر الوفد من ثقيف ، فأسلموا غير كنانة ، فإنه قال : لا يربني رجل من قريش ، وخرج كنانة إلى نجران ، ثم إلى الروم ، فمات بأرض الروم كافرا .
قلت : وهذا سبب وهم من ذكره في الصحابة . (2) 
قوله : (( فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت )) : فوجد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، من ابن عبد ياليل ما لم يتخيَّله من الجحود ، والإنكار ، والإستهزاء ، والصد عن سبيل الله .
وكان سبب ذهاب النبي إلى ابن عبد ياليل هذا ، أنه قد أخبر قريشا حينما سألوه عن نار يرونها في السماء ، كما يرون اختلاف الشهب ، فقال لهم : أن فعلها ذاك ، ينذرهم بظهور نبي لهم ، المصدر السابق .
قوله : (( فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي )) : الذي أراه أنه أنطلق من مكة إلى الطائف ليعرض نفسه على زعماء كفار ثقيف ، الثلاثة وعلى رأسهم « ابن عبد ياليل بن عمرو » ، وأخويه : مسعود ، وحبيب ، ومثلهم زعماء هوازن . 
قوله : (( فلمأستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب )) :من شدة الهم والحزن ، الذي يعانيه من قومه ، وموت عمه ، وعدم استجابة « ابن عبد ياليل » له ومناصرته ، وقرن الثعالب ، وقرن المنازل سيأتي بيان مكانه ، وزمانه إن شاء الله .
قوله : (( فرفعت رأسي ، فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني ، فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل ، فناداني فقال : إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك ، وما ردوا عليك )) : القول هنا هو قول قومه : وهم كفار قريش السبعة ، الذين منعوا أبا جهل من حمايته بعد موت عمه أبو طالب ، وكانوا إذا قام إلى الصلاة وضعوا رحم الأنعام التي ولدت على رقبته ، والشوك ، وآذوه أشد الأذى . 
قوله : (( وقد بعث الله إليك ملك الجبال ، لتأمره بما شئت فيهم ، فناداني ملك الجبال ، فسلم علي ، ثم قال : يا محمد ، فقال : ذلك فيما شئت ، إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين ؟ )) .
قلت : وهذا النص هو الدليل والبرهان ، على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، خرج من مكة حزينا ، هائما على وجهه ـ بأبي وأمي هو ـ فما وعى بنفسه إلاّ في قرن الثعالب ، وسيأتي بيانه قوله : (( الأخشبان)) . قال ابن حجر : هما جبلا مكة : أبو قبيس والذي يقابله ، وكأنه قعيقعان )) قلت : نعم ، وهو الصحيح . (2) 
(( فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ، لا يشرك به شيئا )) . (3) 
ثم سار رسول الله من قرن الثعالب إلى حي نخب من أحياء الطائف الجنوبية ، وفي هذا الحي كان يقيم سادة ثقيف الثلاثة ، وهم : كنانة بن عبد ياليل ، وحبيب ، ومسعود أبناء عمرو بن عمير بن ثقيف ، فعرض نفسه عليهم ليبلغهم ما أرسل به ، وكان ذلك في شهر شوال سنة عشر من البعثة ، وقد مكث يدعوهم عشرة أيام ، فسخروا منه ، وأغروا به سفهائهم وواجهوه بأقبح الردود ، وأشنع الصدود ، فقرر صلى الله عليه وسلم ، العودة إلى مكة ، بعد هذا الصدود وهذا الإعراض ، وقد رجع حزيناً مكلوم الفؤاد ، فرفع يداه إلى السماء ، ودعا ربه بهذه الدعوات وهو يقول : (( اللهم إليك أشكو ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس ، أرحم الراحمين أنت ؛ ارحمني ، إلى من تكلني ؟ إلى عدو يتجهمني ، أم إلى قريب ملكته أمري ؟ إن لم تكن غضبانا علي فلا أبالي ، غير أن عافيتك هي أوسع لي ، أعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة أن تنزل بي غضبك أو تحل علي سخطك ، لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك )) . (4) 
وبعد لجوؤه إلى الحي القيوم ، بهذا الدعاء النبوي ، استجاب الله له وهيأ له من كفار الطائف : أبناء ربيعة : عتبة وشيبة الذين شاهدا حاله ، وما أصابه ، فدعوا غلاما لهما نصرانيا يقال له : عداس ، فقدم له قطفا من العنب فسمى الله وأكل منه . 
ثم خرج من الطائف قاصدا مكة عن طريق السيل الكبير ، فخرج له سفهاء الطائف وقعدوا له صفين على جانبي الطريق ، وأخذوا يرمون قدميه بالحجارة حتى أدموهما ، ثم خلص منهما إلى نخلة ، الموضع المعروف اليوم : بالنزلة اليمانية غرب ميقات السيل الكبير ، وفيها صلى صلاة جهرية ، فلما سمعت الجن قراءته للقرآن ، هرعت إليه وحضرت معه الصلاة ، فلما سمعوا القرآن أسلموا وعادوا إلى قومهم يدعونهم إلى الإسلام ، وأنزل الله في ذلك قوله تعالى : ( وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا من الجن ) سورة الأحقاف .
ثم دخل مكة المكرمة في جوار المطعم بن عدي وأولاده الستة ، الذين تقلدوا سيوفهم ورافقوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأمنه وحماية حتى طاف بالبيت الحرام ، وعلمت قريش بأنه في جوار المطعم وبنيه . 

بيان قرن الثعالب المذكور في الحديث :
أولا : قوله : (( فلم أستفق إلا وأنا في قرن الثعالب )) . 
قلت : أما قرن الثعالب : فهو ما نحن بصدد بيانه ، فقد ورد فيه أقوال مختلفة كثيرة ، بين علماء : اللغة ، والتاريخ ، والجغرافيا ، والفقهاء ، وشراح الحديث ، وغيرهم ، فمنهم من قال بوجوده في موضع قرن المنازل بالسيل الكبير ، ومنهم من قال : بل هو في منى وحدد موقعه بالأمتار ، ومنهم من قال : إنه جبل مشرف على عرفات .
ولما كان الأمر يقتضي معرفته من باب الإستحباب ، لعلاقته بسيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من جهة ، والمشاعر المقدسة من ناحية أخرى ، فقد طلب مني من لا أرفض له قولا ، ولا أرد له طلبا ، وهو أخي الحبيب : د / عباد الرحمن بن حسين السعدي المشهور بالموجان ، الأستاذ بكلية الشريعة ـ جامعة أم القرى ـ طلب الكتابة عن ذلك الموضع وبيان حاله ومكانه اليوم ، وما قال العلماء فيه ، فأقول وبالله التوفيق :
أولا : ذكر أقوال العلماء ، وبيان مضانها .
وثانيا : تحقيقها ، والرد عليها بالشواهد والبراهين الموثقة بمصادرها ومراجعها العلمية ، وقد رأيت أن يكون تحقيقها ، وبيانها كما يلي : 
أقـــوال العلمــــاء :
قــال أهل اللغــــــة :
في صحاح الجوهري : (( ضبطه بفتح الراء ، وقال : أن أويسا القرني منسوب إليه )) فغلطه النووي وبالغ في ذلك . (5) 
وقال الفيروزآبادي في قاموسه : (( قرن جبل مشرف على عرفات ، وميقات أهل نجد وهي بلدة عند الطائف ، أو اسم الوادي كلّه ، وبعد سقوط الواو من كلام المطرزي إما نسياناً منه أو من النساخ جرى عليه من تبعه كالفيومي وغيره ، وليس ذلك بدعاً فإنّ الجوهري غلط في المقام غلطتين اتفقوا على تخطئته فيهما وهما تحريك قرن ، ونسبة أويس القرني إليه ، فتكون للفيومي غلطتان أيضا أحدهما أنّ قرن المنازل هو قرن الثعالب ، والأخرى أنّه جبل مشرف على عرفات ، وما ذلك إلاّ لعدم التدقيق والنقل بلا تحقيق . (6) 
في معجم متن اللغة لأحمد رضا : (( قرن المنازل قرية عند الطائف أو اسم الوادي كلّه وهو ميقات أهل نجد ، وقرن الثعالب موضع قرب مكة )) .(7) 

وقال ابن الأثير : (( وفي حديث المواقيت : أنه وقت (( أنه وقت لأهل نجد قرنا )) ، وفي رواية : (( قرن المنازل )) . . . ويسمى أيضا (( قرن الثعالب )) وقد جاء في الحديث . (8) 
وقــــال الجغرافيــون :
قال البكري في معجمه : (( قرن الثعالب : جمع ثعلب ، موضع تلقاء مكة ، قال نصيب : 
أجـارتنـا في الحج أيـام أنتـم ونحن نزول عند قرن الثعالب )) . (9) 

وذكر ياقوت الحموي أقوال من سبقوه فقال : (( قال الأصمعي : جبل مطل على عرفات ، وقال الغوري : هو ميقات أهل اليمن ، والطائف ، يقال له : قرن المنازل ، وقال القاضي عياض : قرن المنازل : وهو قرن الثعالب ، بسكون الراء ، ميقات أهل نجد تلقاء مكة ، على يوم وليلة ، وقال الحسن المهلبي : قرن : قرية بينها وبين مكة أحد وخمسون ميلا ، وهي ميقات أهل اليمن )) أ هـ (10) 

وفي الدرر الفرائد ، قال الجزيري : (( وميقات أهل نجد : قرن المنازل ، ويقال له : قرن الثعالب ، وهو على يوم وليلة من مكة ، ــ وهو بفتح القاف ، وسكون الراء )) .
ثم قال المحقق في تعليقاته : (( يعرف باسم السيل الكبير ، وقرن الثعالب جبل يشرف على عرفة ، كما يدل على ذلك خبر رجوع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الطائف ، حين ذهب يدعو أهله للإسلام ، ( فلم أستفق لإلاّ بقرن الثعالب ) وهو عليه الصلاة والسلام ، قد عاد مع أقصر الطرق ، طريق كرا )) . (11) 

وقال رشدي ملحس بعد قول الفاكهي الآتي : (( قلنا : وقد وهم بعض الكتاب فجعلوا قرن الثعالب ، وقرن المنازل واحداً ، والحقيقة أنهما مختلفان اسماً ، ومكاناً ، فقرن الثعالب : هو من منى ، وقرن المنازل : هو ميقات أهل نجد واقع في النخلة اليمانية)) .(12)
وقال الشيخ حمد الجاسر ـ رحمه الله ـ في تعليقة على كتاب مقتطفات من رحلة العياشي : (( هنا خلط بين قرن الثعالب ، وقرن المنازل .
فالأول جبل مطلّ على عرفات ، وليس بمحل الإحرام . 
وأما الثاني : فقرن المنازل وهو ما يعرف الآن باسم السيل ، والمؤلف يقصد وادي قرن )) .(13) 
وفي مجلة ميقات الحج ذكر : (( أن قرن الثعالب كان بمنى ، أكيمة صغيرة ، ثم أزيلت ، ونقله عنه الفضلي )) . (14) 

وقـــال المؤرخـــــــون :
قال الفاكهي في أخبار مكة : (( وقرين الثعالب : جبل مشرف أسفل منى ، بينه وبين مسجد منى ألف وخمسمائة ذراع ، وقيل له قرن الثعالب : لكثرة ما كان يأوي إليه من الثعالب ، فظهر أن قرن الثعالب ليس من المواقيت ، وقد وقع في حديث عائشة في إتيان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الطائف يدعوهم إلى الإسلام وردهم عليه ، قال : (( فلم أستفيق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب )) الحديث. (15) 
ثم بين أميال منى فقال : (( وموضع الميل الثالث عند مأزمي منى ، وموضع الميل الرابع دون الجمرة الثالثة التي تلي مسجد الخيف بخمسة عشر ذراعاً ، وموضع الميل الخامس وراء قرين الثعالب بمئة ذراع ، وموضع الميل السادس حدّ جدار حائط محسر (( .(16) 
قال المحقق في الحاشية على الكتاب : (( وقرن الثعالب سألت عنه الشريف محمد ابن فوزان الحارثي ، فأخبرني أنّه القرن الذي يقابل ريع البابور من الشمال ، وقد أزيل رأسه وسوي بالشارع الموازي لجسر الملك خالد حتى صار أشبه بهضبة من الهضاب ، ويطلق عليه اليوم (ربوة) ويرى على طرفه الغربي الشارع القادم من جسر الملك خالد)) . (17) 
وقال الأزرقي : (( ومن مسجد منى إلى قرين الثعالب ألف ذراع وخمسمائة وثلاثون ذراعاً ، وموضع الميل الخامس وراء قرين الثعالب بمائة ذراع ، وموضع الميل السادس في جدار حائط محسر )) .(18) 
وفي رياض المسائل وكشف اللثام والجواهر ، قالوا : (( أن قرن المنازل غير ، وقرن الثعالب جبل مشرف على أسفل منى بينه وبين مسجدها ألف وخمسمائة ذراع ..)) . (19) 
وقال الأصفهاني : (( ومنزل أبو حمزة ، بقرن الثعالب من منى )) . (20) 

قـــال المحدثــــون :
وفي صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي ، قال النووي : (( ولأهل نجد قرن )) هكذا وقع في أكثر النسخ قرن ، من غير ألف بعد النون ، وفي بعضها : قرنا ، بالألف وهو الأجود ، لأنه موضع ، واسم لجبل ، فوجب صرفه ، . . . ويحتمل أن يقرأ قرن منصوبا بغير تنوين ، ويكون أراد به البقعة فيترك صرفه )) . 
وقال في المغازي : (( قوله : فلم أستفق إلا بقرن الثعالب )) ، أي لم أوطن لنفسي ، وأنتبه لحالي وللموضع الذي أنا ذاهب إليه ، إلا وأنا عند قرن الثعالب ، لكثرة همي الذي كنت فيه ، قال القاضي : قرن الثعالب ، هو قرن المنازل ، وهو ميقات أهل نجد ، وهو على مرحلتين من مكة ، وأصل القرن ، كل جبل صغير ينقطع من جبل كبير )) . (21) 
وفي فتح الباري كتاب الحج ، قال الحافظ ابن حجر : (( قوله : لأهل نجد قرن المنازل : أما نجد : فهو كل مكان مرتفع وهو لعشرة مواضع ، والمراد منها هنا : التي أعلاها تهامة واليمن ، وأسفلها الشام والعراق ، والمنازل : بلفظ جمع المنزل ، والمركب الإضافي هو اسم المكان ، ويقال له : قرن أيضا بلا إضافة ، وهو بفتح القاف وسكون الراء بعدها نون .
لكن حكى عياض تعليق القابسي : أن من قال بالإسكان : أراد الجبل ، ومن قال بالفتح : أراد الطريق ، والجبل المذكور: بينه وبين مكة من جهة الشرق مرحلتان .
وحكى الروياني عن بعض قدماء الشافعية : أن المكان الذي يقال له قرن ، موضعان :أحدهما في هبوط ، وهو الذي يقال له قرن المنازل ، والأخر في صعود وهو الذي يقال له : قرن الثعالب ،والمعروف الأول ، ثم ذكر قول الفاكهي )) . (21) 
وفي كتا بدء الخلق ، قال ابن حجر : (( قوله : قرن الثعالب : هو ميقات أهل نجد ، ويقال له : قرن المنازل أيضا ، وهو على يوم وليلة من مكة ، وقرن : كل جبل صغير منقطع من جبل كبير )) . (22) 
ونقل الشوكاني ما ذكر الحافظ آنفا ، ولم يذكر قرن الثعالب . (23)

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

*وفي شرح السيوطي على النسائي ، قال السيوطي* *:**(( حكى الرويان عن بعض* *قدماء الشافعية : أن المكان الذي يقال له قرن موضعان : أحدهما في هبوط ، وهو الذي* *يقال له قرن الثعالب**; لكثرة ما يأوي إليه من الثعالب ، فظهر أن قرن الثعالب ليس من* *المواقيت )) .**(24)* 

*قــال الفقهـــــاء :*
*قال فقيه الحنابلة : منصور البهوتي : (( باب المواقيت : وأهل الطائف : قرن ، وهو جبل بسكون الراء ، ويقال له : قرن المنازل ، وقرن الثعالب )) .* *(25)* 

*وفي شرح منتهى الإرادات قال أيضا : (( وميقات أهل نجد الحجاز ، والطائف : قرن ، بفتح القاف ، وسكون الراء ،* *ويقال له : قرن المنازل ، وقرن الثعالب* *، على يوم وليلة من مكة )) .* *(26)* 
*قال حسين* *المكي الحنفي في حاشيته : (( قوله : هي قرية عند الطائف ، قال : قال في المغرب** :* *( وقرن ميقات أهل نجد ) ، هوجبل مشرف على عرفات، ومثله قال في المصباح )) .**(27)* 
*وفي* *حاشية الروض المربع للشيخ ابن قاسم** قال : (( قوله : وميقات (أَهل نجد) والطائف (قرن) بسكون الراء ويقال : قرن المنازل ، وقرن الثعالب على يوم وليلة من مكة )) .* 
*قال الشيخ : (( بلا خلاف ، إلا ما غلط* *فيه الجوهري ، فقال : بفتح الراء ؛ والمراد نجد اليمن ، ونجد الحجاز، وهو ما بين جرش**إلى سواد الكوفة ، ويقال : أوله من ناحية العراق ذات عرق ، وآخره سواد**العراق .* *وقرن المنازل : بلدة ، أو اسم الوادي، «وقرن» الجبل الصغير المنفرد ، وبه جبل* *صغير منفرد ، فلعل القرية سميت به ، وفي القاموس وغيره : أو اسم الوادي ، ويعرف الآن* *بالسيل ، لكثرة ممر السيل والغيول به ،* *«وقرن الثعالب»** كما في المصباح :* *جبل مطل على* *عرفات** )) .* *(28)* 
*وفي* *الشرح الممتع ،* *قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله :**( بابُ**المَوَاقِيْتِ* *) :*

*(( وميقَاتُ أَهلِ المديِنَةِ ذو الحليفةِ، وَأَهلِ* *الشَّامِ، ومِصْر، والمَغْربِ الجُحْفَةُ، وأَهلِ اليَمَنِ: يَلَمْلَمُ، وأهل ِ**نَجْدٍ: قَرْنٌ، وَأَهْلِ المَشْرِقِ: ذَاتُ عِرْقٍ، وَهِيَ لأَِهْلِهَا وَلِمَنْ* *مَرَّ عَلَيْهَا مِن غَيْرِهِم)).* *(29)* *«المواقيت» جمع ميقات وهو مأخوذ من الوقت، وهو**زماني ومكاني ، أي: قد يراد بالميقات الوقت الزمني ، وقد يراد به المكاني ، وهو هنا يراد به الزمان ،**والمكان .**وقوله : « وأهل نجد قرن » هو قرن المنازل ، وقيل : إنه* *يقال له قرن الثعالب* *،* *ولكن* *الصحيح ، أن قرن الثعالب غير قرن المنازل .*
*وهذه الثلاثة يلملم، وقرن المنازل ، وذات عرق متقاربة،**وهي عن مكة نحو ليلتين ، وذات عرق أبعد من قرن المنازل ، وهذه الأسماء ليست باقية**الآن ، فذو الحليفة تسمى : أبيار علي ، والجحفة صار بدلها رابغ ، ويلملم تسمى السعدية ،**وقرن المنازل يُسمى السيل الكبير، . . . ولكن الأمكنة ـ* *والحمد لله ـ مازالت معلومة مشهورة للمسلمين لم تتغير .* *(30)* 
*وقال د / وهبة الزحيلي : (( ميقات أهل نجد والكويت : قرن المنازل : جبل على مرحلتين من مكة ، ويقال له أيضا : قرن الثعالب ، وهو قريب من المكان المسمى الآن بالسيل ))* *(31)* 
*هذه أقوال العلماء ، كل في فنه ورأيه ، وسأبدأ بدراسة أراء كل فريق ، مما أتفقوا عليه ، وعن ما اختلفوا فيه ، ثم أبين الصواب في ذلك كله .*

*أراء العلماء في موقع قرن الثعالب :*
*الفريق الأول** :* *الذين قالوا بوجوده في منى أو مكة ، وهم :* 
*1ـ الأزرقي : في كتابه أخبار مكة ، حيث قال :** ومن مسجد منى إلى قرين الثعالب ألف ذراع وخمسمائة وثلاثون ذراعاً .*
*2ـ* *قال البكري في معجم ما استعجم :* *قرن الثعالب** : جمع ثعلب ، موضع تلقاء مكة ، ثم أستشهد بقول الشاعر :* 
*أجـارتنـا في الحج أيـام أنتـم **** ونحن نزول عند قرن الثعالب* 
*2ـ الفاكهي : في كتابه أخبار مكة أيضا الذي قال :** وقرين الثعالب : جبل مشرف أسفل منى ، بينه وبين مسجد منى ألف وخمسمائة ذراع ، وقيل له قرن الثعالب : لكثرة ما كان يأوي إليه من الثعالب ، فظهر أن قرن الثعالب ليس من المواقيت* *.* 
*3ـ وفي* *رياض المسائل ، وكشف اللثام**، والجواهر ، قالوا : أن قرن المنازل غير ، وقرن الثعالب جبل مشرف على أسفل منى بينه وبين**مسجدها ألف وخمسمائة ذراع .*
*4ـ* *والأصفهاني الذي قال : ومنزل أبو حمزة ، بقرن الثعالب من منى .* 
*5ـ أحمد رضا* *في معجم متن اللغة ، الذي قال : وقرن الثعالب موضع قرب مكة** .* 
*6ـ* *وقال ابن الأثير : وفي حديث المواقيت : أنه وقت لأهل نجد قرنا )) ، وفي رواية : (( قرن المنازل )) ويسمى أيضا (( قرن الثعالب ))** .*
*7ـ**وقال الشيخ عبد الملك بن دهيش في الحاشية على كتاب الفاكهي : وقرن الثعالب**سألت عنه الشريف محمد ابن فوزان الحارثي : فأخبرني أنّه القرن الذي يقابل ريع**البابور من الشمال ، وقد أزيل رأسه وسوي بالشارع الموازي لجسر الملك خالد حتى صار**أشبه بهضبة من الهضاب ، ويطلق عليه اليوم (ربوة) ويرى على طرفه الغربي الشارع**القادم من جسر الملك خالد ، وسكت عنه في التاريخ القويم .* 
*الفريق الثاني :* *الذين قالوا بوجوده في قرن المنازل ( السيل ) اليوم ، وهم :* 
*1ـ قال ياقوت الحموي : وقال الغوري : [قرن الثعالب ] هو ميقات أهل اليمن ، والطائف ، يقال له : قرن المنازل .*
*2ـ وقال القاضي عياض :* *قرن المنازل : وهو قرن الثعالب** ، بسكون الراء ، ميقات أهل نجد تلقاء مكة ، على يوم وليلة .*
*3ـ وقال الحسن المهلبي :* *قرن : قرية بينها وبين مكة أحد وخمسون ميلا** ، وهي ميقات أهل اليمن** .*
*4ـ* *الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري ، حيث قال : قوله : قرن الثعالب : هو ميقات أهل نجد ، ويقال له : قرن المنازل أيضا ، وهو على يوم وليلة من مكة .*
*5ـ البهوتي الذي قال في كتابيه : المنتهى ، والكشاف :* *وميقات أهل نجد الحجاز ، والطائف : قرن ، بفتح القاف ، وسكون الراء ،* *ويقال له : قرن المنازل ، وقرن الثعالب* *، على يوم وليلة من مكة** .* 
*6ـ وقال الجزيري في الدرر الفرائد المنظمة : وميقات أهل نجد : قرن المنازل ، ويقال له : قرن الثعالب ، وهو على يوم وليلة من مكة ، ــ وهو بفتح القاف ، وسكون الراء .* 
*7ـ* *الشيخ ابن قاسم في حاشية الروض المربع ، حيث* *قال : قوله : وميقات (أَهل نجد) والطائف (قرن) بسكون الراء ويقال : قرن المنازل ، وقرن الثعالب على يوم وليلة من مكة .* 
*8ـ* *الدكتور وهبة الزحيلي ، في الفقه الإسلامي : ميقات أهل نجد والكويت :* *قرن المنازل : جبل على مرحلتين من مكة ، ويقال له أيضا : قرن الثعالب ،* *وهو قريب من المكان المسمى الآن بالسيل** .* 
*الفريق الثالث :* *الذين قالوا : أنه جبل مشرف على عرفات ، وهم :*
*1ـ ياقوت الحموي في معجمه : عن الأصمعي قال : جبل مطل على عرفات .* 
*2ـ* *وقال الفيروزآبادي في قاموسه : قرن جبل مشرف على عرفات .* 
*3ـ و**قال الشيخ ابن قاسم في حاشية الروض :* *«وقرن الثعالب»** كما في المصباح :* *جبل مطل على**عرفات** .*
*4ـ الشيخ حمد الجاسر في**تعليقة على كتاب مقتطفات من رحلة العياشي : (( هنا خلط بين قرن الثعالب ، وقرن المنازل .*
*فالأول : جبل مطلّ على عرفات** ، وليس بمحل الإحرام .* 
*وأما الثاني : فقرن المنازل وهو ما**يعرف الآن باسم السيل .*
*5ـ وقال** الشيخ الجاسر أيضا في تعليقاته على الدرر الفرائد : وقرن الثعالب جبل يشرف على عرفة ، كما يدل على ذلك خبر رجوع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الطائف ، حين ذهب يدعو أهله للإسلام ، ( فلم أستفق إلاّ بقرن الثعالب ) وهو عليه الصلاة والسلام ، قد عاد مع أقصر الطرق ، طريق كرا .*
*قلت : وقوله : قد عاد مع أقصر الطرق ، طريق كرا ،  تفرد الشيخ بهذا القول ، ولم يقل به أحد غيره ، والصواب أنه عاد من السيل ، عبر موضع نخلة اليمانية ، وفيها جاءته الجن ، وأستمعت منه للقرآن ، وأبلغها بالإسلام فأسلموا وعادوا إلى قومهم مسلمين .* *(32)* 
*الفريق الرابع :**الذين سكتوا فلم يبينوا مكانه ، هو :*
*1ـ الشيخ ابن عثيمين في حاشية الروض : وقوله : « وأهل نجد قرن » هو قرن المنازل ، وقيل : إنه**يقال له : قرن الثعالب* *،* *ولكن**الصحيح ، أن قرن الثعالب غير قرن المنازل .** (33)*
*والذي أراه في أقوال الفريق الثالث ، هو : الوهم والخلط الكبيرين ، وسببهما ما حكاه الأصمعي ، ونقله عنه القاضي عياض ، وياقوت الحموي ، وغيرهما من بعدهما ، قال* *الأستاذ علي ابراهيم المبارك**البحراني : (( وأصل هذا التوهم ما حكي عن القاضي عياض (معجم**البلدان ، ياقوت الحموي 4/332 ) من أنّ قرن المنازل هو قرن الثعالب ، وتبعه ابن**الأثير (النهاية ، ابن الأثير ) ، ثم ابن منظور في لسان العرب ( لسان العرب ، ابن**منظور 11/143) ، ثم صفي الدين عبد المؤمن البغدادي في مراصد الاطلاع ( مراصد**الاطلاع ، عبد المؤمن البغدادي 3/11082 ) ، فقالوا : قرن المنازل هو اسم موضع يحرم**منه أهل نجد ، ويسمى أيضاً قرن الثعالب .* 
*ثم جاء الفيومي ( المصباح المنير ، أحمد**بن محمد المقري الفيومي ص501) فقال : وقرن المنازل ميقات أهل نجد ، وهو جبل مشرف**على عرفات ، ويقال له قرن الثعالب ، فوقع في خطأين ، أحدهما كونه مطلاّ على عرفات ،**وقد تقدم أن منشأ هذا هو كلام الأصمعي مع ضميمة ما ورد في الأحاديث من أن قرناً**ميقات أهل نجد ، وقد**تقدم بيانه ، والخطأ الثاني هو قوله:إنّ قرن المنازل هو قرن**الثعالب الذي منشأه كلام القاضي عياض))**(34)*

*خلاصة القول فيما تقدم* *:*
*قال عمر العمروي : وبعد دراسة أقوال العلماء المتقدم بيانها ، وأختلافهم في تعيين مكان قرن الثعالب ، وبعد تحقيق أقوالهم ، وتحقيق الأماكن المذكورة في أقوالهم ، وبعد وقوفي الشخصي على المواضع في السيل الكبير ، ومعرفتي لمنى قبل التوسعة ، ومعرفتي للجبال المطلة على عرفات ، تبين لي من ذلك ما يلي :* 
*أولا : أن الذين قالوا : أن قرن الثعالب ميقات لأهل نجد ، والطائف وغيرهم ، وأنه يقال له : قرن المنازل ، ويعرف بميقات السيل الكبير اليوم ، قد أصابوا فيما قالوا به ، وذلك أنه كان يوجد موضعا يعرف بقرن الثعالب ، يجاور موضع قرن المنازل من الجنوب الشرقي ويعرف اليوم بـ ( المنحوت ) ، وهو أقرب إلى السيل الكبير ، منه إلى قرية السيل الصغير ، والمسافة بين قرن المنازل ، وقرن الثعالب ( المنحوت ) بضعة أكيال ، إذا قيست عبر طرق السيل مكة المعبد .*
*ثانيا : أن الذين قالوا : أن قرنا ، أما واديا ، وأما قرية ، صدقوا في أقوالهم ، فالقرية هي : الموضع المعروف بالسيل الصغير ، والعرق ، أو الجبل ، أو الوادي ، هي : المرتفعات الجنوبية المطلة على السيل الكبير ، ميقات الإحرام الرسمي اليوم .*
*ثالثا : أن الذين قالوا بوجود قرن الثعالب في منى ، صدقوا ، فهو العرق الذي كان ملاصقا لمسجد البيعة من جنوبها الشرقي ، مما يلي جمرة العقبة ، وقد تمت إزالته بأسباب التوسعة .*
*رابعا : أن الذين قالوا : أنه جبل مشرف على عرفة ، لا حجة لهم في ذلك ؛ بل هو وهم وليس هناك موضعا ، أو جبلا ، أو واديا يسمى بقرن الثعالب ، ولو كان موجودا لبينه علماء مكة الأوائل ، ومنهم العلامة أخونا الشيخ عاتق بن غيث البلادي ـ رحمه الله ـ مؤرخ الحجاز ، وأعلم الناس في العصر الحديث بجغرافية ، ومعالم مكة المكرمة ، وبلدان الحجاز ، فقد كتب في ذلك ثلاثة كتب : أحدها : معالم مكة المكرمة التاريخية ، والثاني : معجم معالم السيرة ، والثالث : معجم معالم الحجاز ، ولم يرد في كتبه أي ذكر يفيد بوجود موضع لقرن الثعالب يشرف على عرفات .* 
*ومثل البلادي معالي الشيخ الدكتور : عبد الملك بن دهيش ، فيما حقق من تواريخ مكة المكرمة .*
*خامسا : أن الذين ذكروا نخلة اليمانية ، وقالوا بقربها من قرن المنازل ، ليس صحيحا ، والصواب فيها ، هو : أن موضع نخلة يعرف اليوم بالنزلة اليمانية ، وهي المجاورة لمركز التفتيش العسكري ، إلى الغرب من ميقات السيل الكبير بأكثر من عشرة أكيال .* 
*ثم يلي النزلة اليمانية من الشرق البهيته : وهى الصحراء الواقعة بين النزلة اليمانية ، وبين مكان الميقات بوادي السيل الكبير ( وهو قرن المنازل ) .*
*ثم قرن المنازل : وهو الموضع الملاصق لمسجد الميقات من جنوبه الشرقي .*
*ثم يليهما من الجنوب الشرقي قرن الثعالب ، المعرف اليوم بـ( المنحوت ) .*
*ثم يليه من الجنوب قرية السيل الصغير ، وهي من بلاد قبيلة الثبتة ، من بني سعد ، ثم يلي ذلك كله المباني الحديثة الواقعة غرب مطار الحوية .*
*هذا هو الذي علمته ، وأراه وأرجحه ، فإن كنت أصبت فمن الله ، الذي له الحمد والفضل الذي علمني مالم أعلم ، وإن كنت أخطأت فمن نفسي وأستغفر الله من الخطأ ، والله الهادي إلى سبيل الرشاد ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا ورسولنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .* *كتب في مكة المكرمة يوم الجمعة : 2 /11/ سنة 1432هـ ، الموافق : 30/ سبتمبر 2011م .*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ* *الهوامش ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ*
*(1)* *أنظر : فتح الباري مصدر سابق : ج 6/ 316 .*
*(2)* *أنظر أسد الغابة : ( حرف العين ) ، والبداية والنهاية : ج 3/19 و20و133 و135 ، ج 5/ 26 ، ج10/ 296 ، ج11/ 322 .*
*(3)* *أخرجه البخاري* *في* *صحيحه* *برقم:** 3231 ، ومسلم في صحيحه برقم 1795، وأصحاب السنن .*
*(4)* *قلت : هذا الحديث ورد بأربع صيغ ، كلها : ضعيفة ، عن* *عبدالله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب ، قاله :* *الألباني* *: في* *سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة** برقم: 2933، وذكر القصة والحديث ابن هشام في السيرة بسنده ، عن محمد بن كعب القرضي بعنوان : خروج النبي إلى ثقيف بالطائف : ج2/ 444 ، طبع دار الجيل ، ودار الفكر بالقاهرة ، كما ذكرها القرطبي في تفسير الأية (29) من سورة الأحقاف ، وابن كثير بنحوه .* 
*(5)* *أنظر : مادة ( ق ر ن ) في الصحاح ، وشرح صحيح مسلم للنووي : ج 8/ 81 ، وفتح الباري : شرح صحيح البخاري : 8/ 385.*
*(6)* *القاموس المحيط : مادة ( ق ر ن ) .*
*(7)* *مادة ( ق ر ن ) .*
*(8)* *أنظر : النهاية في غريب الحديث : ( ق ر ن )) .*
*(9)* *أنظر :** معجم ما أستعجم : للبكري : مادة ( ق ر ن ) .*
*(10)* *أنظر :** معجم البلدان : للحموي : مادة ( ق ر ن ) : ج7 / 38 طبع دار احياء التراث ، بيروت .*
*(11)* *أنظر :** الدرر الفرائد المنظمة في أخبار الحج وطريق مكة المعظمة : للجزيري : 2 / 1450 .*
*(12)* *أنظر : تعليقاته على كتاب أخبار مكة للأزرقي : 2/185**.*
*(13)* *أنظر : مقتطفات من رحلة العياشي ، (ماء**الموائد) : ص109**.*
*(14)* *أنظر : العدد (5) ، من**السنة الثالثة 1417هـ ,88.*
*(15)* *أخبار مكة ، الفاكهي:4/282**.*
*(16)* *نفس المصدر السابق : 5/51 ، 52 .*
*(17)* *أنظر : حاشية أخبار مكة للفاكهي ، للشيخ عبد الملك بن عبدالله بن**دهيش 4/281.* 
*(18)* *أنظر : أخبار مكة ، للأزرقي : 2/ 189 .*
*(19)* *أنظر : رياض المسائل 6/290 ، وكشف اللثام 1/306 ، وجواهر**الكلام 18/113** .*
*(20)* *أنظر : كتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج الاصفهاني : ج22/228 .* 
*(21)* *شرح النووي ، مصدر سابق : ج 8/ 83 و ج 12/ 155 طبع دار الكتب العلمين ، ونشر مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية كلاهما : بيروت لبنان .*
*(22)* *فتح الباري مصدر سابق : ج 3/ 385 .*
*(23)* *فتح الباري مصدر سابق ، عند شرح الحديث رقم ( 3531) : ج 6/ 315 .*
*(24)* *أنظر نيل الأوطار : ج4/ 295 .* 
*(25)* *شرح السيوطي على النسائي : ص122.*
*(26)* *أنظر : كشاف القناع عن متن الإقناع : ج2/ 400 طبع دار الفكر بيروت سنة 1402هـ .*
*(27)* *أنظر : منتهى الإرادات : ج2/ 8 .* 
*(28)* *أنظر :**المناسك للملا**علي القاري : ص55 ، وميقات الحج العدد 5 ، السنة الثالثة 1417هـ ص88**.*
*(29)* *أنظر : الحاشية : ج / .* 
*(30)* *ورواية هذا الحديث متفق عليها في الصحيحين .*
*(31)* *أنظر : الشرح الممتع على زاد المقنع : ج / .*
*(32)* *أنظر الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته : ج3/ 71 و 72 .*
*(33)* *أنظر تفسير الأية (29) من سورة الأحقاف ، في تفسير القرطبي ، وابن كثير بنحوه .*
*(34)* *للمزيد أنظر : مجلة ميقات الحج : قرن المنازل , دراسة وتحقيق في موضعه :السنة الخامسة ـ**العدد العاشر ـ 1419هـ من ص40 الى ص 57 .*

----------


## محمد خياط

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

معالم
الصحيح أن قرن المنازل غير قرن الثعالب
والأخيــر جبـل مشــرف على أسفل منى
د. عثمان أبوزيد
حظيت مجلة "الرابطة" وهي تستعد لموسم حج هذا العام بزيارة الشيخ إسحاق بن عبد الملك خياط المدرس المتقاعد ، وهو من الرعيل الأول الذين فضلوا خدمة وطنهم عن طريق العمل بالتربية والتعليم. اعتنى الشيخ إسحاق بتوثيق المواضع التاريخية في مكة المكرمة والتعرف على جغرافية البلد الأمين. وقد انتهزنا فرصة اللقاء به وتوجهنا إليه بالسؤال عن سر العناية والاهتمام بالمواقع والآثار المرتبطة بمكة المكرمة ، فأفادنا مشكوراً بهذه المعلومات القيّمة.
يقول الشيخ إسحاق أن مولده كان عام 1360هـ بمكة المكرمة. نشأ بحارة الباب جوار المسجد الحرام. وتلقى أول تعليمه في مدرسة دار الحديث المكية. من أساتذته الشيخ عبد الله بن حسن آل الشيخ. يذكر الشيخ إسحاق أول شيء أثار اهتمامه بهذا الشأن، نقاش عن حفرة عند باب الكعبة بين الحجر وبين الباب، كان يقال لها حفرة التوبة، وكان بعض الناس يجلسون فيها للتسبيح والدعاء، وقال عنها الشيخ عبد الله " ما لها أساس " ، والحفرة سويت بعد ذلك. 
عمل الشيخ إسحاق بالتعليم، وبعد حصوله على البكالوريوس من جامعة الملك سعود تم ترفيعه ليعمل مدرساً بجدة، وتنقل بعد ذلك بعدد من المدارس، وعمل مديراً لمعهد إعداد المعلمين بمدينة الخرج بالقرب من العاصمة السعودية.
يذكر الشيخ إسحاق خياط من أساتذته في المرحلة الجامعية، الذين تأثر بهم الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الرحمن الأنصاري والذي حبب إليه كل ما يتعلق بالتاريخ الإسلامي وتوثيق المواضع والآثار الإسلامية الحقيقية، ويذكر من أساتذته أيضاً الأستاذ الدكتور كامل السيد الباقر.  
في أثناء عمله بالتربية والتعليم لاحظ الشيخ إسحاق أن أحد المناهج الدراسية يذكر الميقات المكاني لإحرام أهل نجد " قرن المنازل " على أنه الموضع الذي يقال له قرن الثعالب. أورد المنهج الدراسي ذلك عند شرح حديث البخاري: "عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل أتى عليك يوم كان أشد من يوم أحد، قال: لقد لقيت من قومك ما لقيت وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت ، فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي فلم أستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب ... الحديث".
جاء في شرح المنهج الدراسي: قرن الثعالب هو ميقات أهل نجد، ويقال له قرن المنازل أيضاً، وهو على يوم وليلة من مكة ، ويسمى اليوم السيل الكبير.
وهذا خطأ ابتدأ من زمن قديم ، وأول من توهّم أن قرن المنازل هو قرن الثعالب الأصمعي والقاضي عياض.
يقول الشيخ إسحاق: بدأت التحرّي عن ذلك الخطأ في المصادر المختلفة لبيان الصواب. هناك محققون نبّهوا إليه؛ ومنهم الشيخ محمد صالح بن عثيمين في كتابه الشرح الممتع، ومنهم الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الملك بن دهيش عند تحقيقه كتاب الفاكهي المسمى "أخبار مكة في قديم الدهر وحديثه"، وخلاصة ما أورده بن دهيش عن موقع قرن الثعالب أنه في منى ويطلق عليه اليوم ربوة منى ويمر على طرفه الغربي الشارع القادم من جسر الملك عبد العزيز. وإلى ذلك أشار العلامة المؤرخ حمد الجاسر، وذكر الدكتور عاتق البلادي في معجم معالم الحجاز أن قرن الثعالب كان بمنى أكيمة صغيرة ثم أزيلت. 
وزيادة على ما قام به المحققون فإن الشيخ إسحاق تصدّى للمطالبة بتصحيح ما ورد في المنهج المدرسي، حتى استجابت جهات الاختصاص بتعديل المقرر الدراسي، وكان قد أعدّ مجموعة من الوثائق والمعينات التعليمية التي توضح هذا الموضع من مشعر منى، سمي بهذا الاسم لأن الثعالب كانت تأوي إليه بعد أن تأكل من لحوم الهدي والأضاحي. والمكان معروف قبل البعثة، ومن الشعر قولهم:
أجارتنا في الحج أيام أنتم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونحن نزول عند قرن الثعالب
والبيت لنصيب بن رباح. وجاء في قصة البعثة ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: لما بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصبح كل صنم منكساً فأتت الشياطين إبليس فقالت له: ما على الأرض من صنم إلا وصار منكساً ، قال: هذا نبي قد بعث فالتمسوه في قرى الأرياف، فالتمسوه، فقالوا: لم نجده، قال : أنا صاحبه، فخرج يلتمسه ، فنودي: عليك بحبة القلب – يعني مكة – فالتمسه بها، فوجده عند قرن الثعالب، فخرج إلى الشياطين فقال: قد وجدته معه جبريل عليه السلام ، فما عندكم؟ قالوا: نزين الشهوات في أعين أصحابه، ونحببها إليهم، قال: فلا شيء إذن.
والشيخ إسحاق بن عبد الملك خياط واحد من الذين رجعت إليهم لجنة من العلماء برئاسة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الرحمن الحصين اختصت بالنظر الشرعي في توسعة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز للمسعى، وأخذت شهادته بأن جبلي الصفا والمروة يمتدان شرقاً بما يزيد عن توسعة الملك عبد الله حفظه الله. 
وأخيراً يعبر الشيخ إسحاق عن سعادته أن وزارة التربية والتعليم استجابت لدعوته بتغيير ما جاء في منهج وقفات تربوية من السيرة النبوية، بل إن الوزارة بدأت عملاً طموحاً في  تطوير المناهج في الحلقة الثانية ، وأتمت في هذا العام – كما تابعنا –شوطاً كبيراً في هذا المشروع والعمل على تفعيل ودور المعلم مساعدا ومنظما لعملية التعلم، كما تم تأليف أدلة للمعلمات والمعلمين، وهناك تطوير تم على تنويع أساليب التقويم وأنواعه بحيث يتم استخدام استراتيجيات متعددة للتقويم تستخدم الملاحظة والبطاقات والتركيز على الموقف التعليمي وغيرها من الأساليب التي تتيح الفرصة لتحقيق نظرية التعلم البنائية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------

